# Canon 5D?



## TeeZeeMee (May 6, 2012)

I am looking at moving full frame soon, and I have been offered a pretty fair trade on a canon 5D.
I dont know much about the older 5D's and was wondering if this would be a good move

Id be getting rid of my unused micro 4/3 stuff for it, equal value.
I shoot a lot of street/documentary.

appreciate the opinions


----------



## Phil_G (May 7, 2012)

Not sure about the original 5D. What price are they wanting for it? I don't think I would not pay over $500 for an original. I just upgraded to the Mark III. It is amazing but a really big jump in price. See how much they are going for on Ebay and then offer to pay some under that. I found one on ebay for 900. I'd shop for a good Mark II.

Phil

Shades of Gray Photography
www.shadesofgraykc.com


----------



## Buckster (May 7, 2012)

Get a bead on the number of shutter actuations as well.  It's not like it's a new camera, so it's been shooting a while, and the shutter won't last forever.


----------



## TeeZeeMee (May 7, 2012)

It has around 30,000 shutter actuactions on it. He was 825$ but is considering my trade

on the move!!!!!!


----------



## Steve5D (May 7, 2012)

I picked up my 5D, with a grip, for $1,100.00 last summer. I don't regret it an iota.

That body, paired with the 85mm f/1.8, is pure magic...


----------



## Carny (May 8, 2012)

I just bought a 5D with 50 1.4 for $1000, which makes the body about $650.


----------



## Steve5D (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty impressive how quickly they've come down in price...


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 10, 2012)

Around 700 would be a good price. Its still an excellent camera. Limitations are that you won't get video, live view, high fps and high ISO. Besides shutter count, also check for dust on the sensor.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 11, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Yeah, it's pretty impressive how quickly they've come down in price...



I found one the other day that was $400. It had been abused but apparently still produce quality photographs. I tried to win it on eBay but a bid shark beat me to it.


----------

